# Detroit, Michigan SA Support



## winterblues (Dec 26, 2012)

If anyone is in Michigan in general, we can offer one another support. via text message, IM, conference calls etc. No restrictions on age or gender. 


Be sure to add me and inbox


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Just a quick bump for Michigan. I see a few posters on here from Michigan and it would be cool to talk or even meet with some of them.


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

Madax said:


> Just a quick bump for Michigan. I see a few posters on here from Michigan and it would be cool to talk or even meet with some of them.


Ditto. I'd like to socialize with some fellow Michiganders.


----------



## Fanta can (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm from the Detroit area too. Is there any actual support groups that meet around here? I haven't had any luck find one.

Also, if anyone ever wants to shoot me a message, feel free. If I don't respond right away, don't take it personally. I do want to talk, I'm just a busy man.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I live in Michigan.


----------

